# My theory proven...Cheftalk is the coolest website for chef's & foodies



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

So today I spent the day hanging at a bunch of other chef & foodie forums (sorry Nicko, hate to have cheated on you ) and have come away convinced that Cheftalk really does rule the World Wide Web. I can't believe the way people talk to each other on some of those sites. There is a total disregard for other people's feelings on many of these sites and, it seems, that one of the main purposes of many posts is to put-down as many people as possible. The attitudes and egos run rampant. Battles rage between FOH & BOH personel. And it seems that most of the people have forgotten about why we joined the SERVICE in the first place.

I am so glad to be back to the civilized world!!! I will never stray again. I promise.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

I have to say, cheftalk is a welcoming community. some of the other sites are very hard edged and after a day at work, it's the last thing i need!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I tested the waters briefly at another site and found the pool full of sharks. A non-professional like me was considered about as welcome as the stuff you scrape off the griddle.

Having met a number of our community, I'm left feeling very grateful for having stumbled in here.

A toast to the what makes this the best place: all of you! :beer:

*OMG!!!*  I've been here for three years! Time flies....


----------



## miahoyhoy (Jul 23, 2002)

Hi Pete,

I frequent this and one other site...
I enjoy both, I've checked out quite a few otheres and have found them lacking. Congratulations on a fine forum! I look forward to years of comunications.
Thanks,
Jon


----------



## snakelady1 (Mar 7, 2001)

I don't post often but I read chef talk forums everyday....this site is the greatest thanks to all of you who choose to respond to the postings and of course to Nicko


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Thanks to Nicko for creating this site, and thanks to everyone for making it such a friendly, informative community.


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

I think the best part of ChefTalk is that it is sooo personal. Everybody seems to know everybody else and express genuine care.


----------



## mike (Jan 24, 2003)

I concur,

Now if we could only get hold of some nano technology we could build an army like the Borg & assimilate all the nasty chefs in the world............eh !!!

Going for a lay down in a dark room !


----------



## leo r. (Nov 10, 2001)

Pete,there is only one place to be and that`s right here!Your unfortunate experience is the result of going downmarket.It`s a shame that there are egotists still in the hospitality business.
Ah well,we can`t live in Utopia but the ChefTalkCafe is about as near as you can get.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

I agree, that is why I am here all the time!! It's been an addiction since the Cafe was still under 100 members!!! I love this place!!


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Hey Mezz, I find it hard to view you as a non-professional!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Chrose, thank you for the compliment. :blush: From you, that's quite a bit.

Pete's comment about joining before there were 100 members sent me to looking back on who joined when. It's quite revealing. Although a large number of people joined, then drifted away after a small number of posts (often fewer than 10), a rather large core of people has remained. 

I'm proud to be part of this community of great people, whether it comes to food interests or just being good people.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

My registration date of Oct. 2001 is not quite right. I have been with Cheftalk before it came over onto these boards, but somehow my registration got screwed up and put it down as when I moved over to the new boards. 

Since the beginning, I have seen lots of people come and go. I remember when we were desparate for new people to join to give a new or different perspective than just the few we had. This community has grown quite a lot since then. We have had our shares of ups and downs, growing pains, unfriendly posters, and arguments that have, temporarily, divided the community. We may not be the biggest "foodie" community out there, but as far as I am concerned we are the best, and I am very glad to be part of it!!!!


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Indeed we are Pete.


----------



## alexia (Mar 3, 2002)

The tone of this board and its participants is what most sets it apart for me. There is so little backbiting and ego strutting, so much help and support. Wonderful. 

It also great that the emphasis is on the processes and ingredients, cookbooks, history of food and cooking rather than dining out as a recreational sport. 

Like others on this board I regularly follow other sites which are useful and complement CT without rivaling it. Even for a home cook such as I am, CT has a special homey atmosphere among its members and a food focus that I greatly value.


----------



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

Cheftalk for me is the site I think of when I think of food on the web. Good people here to help always . Thanks all:bounce:


----------

